# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Poezi

## ALBA

Duke kerkuar te verteten !

Erdha te kjo jete si gjithe  te tjeret
Tok me ju jeten ta shijoj
Gjemoj ne kete jete" te verteten"
Por te verteten asgjekund   nuk e shikoj

Ndaj mundohem fort per ta kerkuar
Vrapoj neper vite, qe ate ta arrij
Por vitet shkojn e kalojn ne shekuj
Dhe e verteta gjithmon e fshehur rin

Mundohem qe globin ta ndaloj
Por ai rotullohet si i terbuar
Me ngjan me lupsa krrokodili
Me ngjan mua aq shume i shemtuar

Te akuzuarit jan vertet fajtor
Qe e verteta fshihet nder ta
Por te verteten kurr nuk e than
Keta diktator, qe me  krime po bejn hata

Nen luspa krokodili e verteta esht mbuluar
e drejta e njeriut nder shekuj e harrur
Nuk eshte gje e thjesht per ta kuptuar!
E verteta kurr ska per tu zbuluar!

Syte tone ,kolorin e kan humb
Vetem bejte na kan mbetur ne ket jete
duke u lutur nder Kisha e Xhamija
Duke u lutur  per jeten e vertet

Alba
20.03.2003 Gjermani

----------


## ALBA

Ne emer te nderit ju Mallkoj !

Sjam poete as shkimtare
Por nje vajze 17vjecare
qe une me shume merzi
Po krijoj kete poezi

Kam lexuar ne shume gazeta
Qe e prekur shume une mbeta
Qe ne rruget e Italis
Jane mbush me vajzat e Shqiperis

Dhe tani jap nje mallkim
Per ata trafikant ne vendin tim
Qe shesin vajza edhe gra
Ju te poshter lypni vra

Ju te mallkuarit me fytyre djalli
Ju qe skishit dikur buke te hanit
Nga ju erdhi kjo marezi
Qe shisni nderin e Shqiptarit

Ju qe jeni peme pa gjethe
edhe rrenja ju eshte kalbur
Ju qe keni bere miliona
Ju qe luani me nder  vajzash

Ju qe shisni motrat tuaja
te nje race te nje gjaku
Ju hitleret e pandershem
Ju shqipetare pa pike gjaku

Ju qe mcifeni rencave e skutave
Dhe nxirrni motrat neper rruge
Ju kelyshet e te pandershmit
Ju qe skeni nder kerkun

Dhe ne emer te vajzave Shqipetare
Po ju jap nje mallkim te rende
Gjaku  e fara juaj u shtofte 
Dhe mart hak i madhi Zot


ALBA 21.12.2002

----------


## ALBA

Mallkimi i popullit tim! 

---------------------------

Veten vras per dite n' mendime
Nuk arrij te kuptoj vetevrasjen tone
Kush qe ai i pashpirt , qe leshoj mallkime
Ai qofte i mallkuar per jete e mot

Mos me thoni se Zoti eshte fajtor
Mos me thoni se ate vend e ka harruar
Mos me thoni se jemi popull i trash
Jemi ulur kembkryq e keshtu po vuajm 

Na duket vetja si neper filma
Neper anije duke lundruar
Ne enderr shohim toke vetem toke
Sikur dikush na ka premtuar

E ne ato endrra engjellore
Shumkush nga ne, nuk i shijoj
Ne fund te detit degjohen zera 
ulurima nenash degjon mbi dhe

Njerez me moral te shitur
I sheh luksoz neper avjona
Te veshur me kostum Versace
Te lyer me parfum "Madona"

Demokratet e Demoneve te kuq
Perpara luksit te shfrenuar
Shohin popullin ne shekuj te dermuar
qe numuroj leket,mujin per ta kaluar

Ju superkiller qe rrembeni jete njerzish
Ju qe tregtoni"mishin e bardhe"
Ju qe s'ju shuhet uria seksuale
Ju qe keni nderrur profesjon politikan

Ju qe e futet ket vend ne kaos
Ju bosat e Katrodomeve "anonim"
Ju qe shisni drog ne vend te Coles
Ju qe ne flet votimi veni "emer anonim"

Ju qe fitoni votat me mashtrime
Ju qe vidhni e mashtroni
Mallkimi i popullit tim raft mbi ju
E kur ketij mallkimi mos ti shpetoni
__________________
 Alba  05.10.2003

----------


## ALBA

Lamtumire miku im! 

---------------------------------

Me vjen shume keq o MIKU im, 
Me dhemb ne shpirt, vertet,
Por miqesin vete e prishe
Per kete s'te jap te drejte

Kush ish fajtor nuk ka rendesi
po me vjen shume keq per kete miqesi
Se e krijova me shume pasion
I dhash aq shume rendesi

Buzqeshjen ma grise ne fytyre
Kur me the ndjej per ty"te dua"
Se prisja kete nga nje shok me bese
Nga nje shoqeri kaq e lartuar

Cili qe shkaku as vete se di?
A mos vall qen buzqeshjet e mia?
Te betohem te respektova si nje shok
Por jo nga dashuria

Do te behesh pishman per kete miqesi
Si lypsar do ta kerkosh
Dhe jam e sigurt se do jesh penduar
Por tani cdo gje te shkon bosh

E tani po te le lamtumiren,Miku im
Qe kurre se kam besuar
Te uroj ne jete te miren
Te rosh sa me i gezuar.

Nje gje dua ta uroj me shpirt
Matu shume kur te krijosh shoqeri
Shoqeria ka ligje dhe kufi
Nuk i kalon caqet, sic e kalove ti.



ALBA 16.05 .2003

----------


## ALBA

Shpirtat e zinj! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Perse perse vall ?
Zoti njeriun kaq prefekt e krijoji?
Dhe me shpirtin e disave ai nuk punoi?
Shume shpirta te zinj ka ne kete bote
Sa njerzis sot u derdhin shume lot

Oqeane lotesh sot jan mbushur
Nga rezultati i shpirterave te zinj
Sa dhe token ,shume e kan skuqur
Me gjakun e te pafajshme ,keta shpirt zinj

Cohuni ju o te vdekur te pafajshem
dilni o engjej ,e shetitni dynjane
merni bekimin tek Zoti juaj
shkoni e ndihmoni ju fukarane

Mblidhini shpirtat e zinj te mallkuar
ne cdo skaj te kesaj bote mizore
paketojini mire ne nje akre hermetike
E djalli, me keto shpirta te ndertoj permendore
__________________
Alba 14.05.2003

----------


## ALBA

Gezohem qe jeten e jetoj! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Une
Njeriu
Perfaqesues i qenies me te zgjuar ne kete planet
perfaqesues i ndjenjave shpirterore
perfaqesues e sundues i trupit te tij
Une
Njeriu
Klon i shpiratave te vuajtur
Klon i dashurive te plagosura
Klon i intrigave te paskurpulla
Une Njeriu
Qe shpirti ,perjetoi me shekuj stuhira te fuqishem
Qe zemra si nje mulli gjigand bluajti gur shkembi
Qe trupi i rezistoi cdo ujku te uritur
Une njeriu
Syte me mbushen me lot
E prap mendoj
Them vertet jam gjalle?
Degjoj cicerima zogjsh,qe shoqerojne mendimet e mija
Dhe mi japin shpresat e jetes per ta jetuar
Degjoj gurgullimen e ujit qe mer fryme lirshem
Dhe me jep guzimin per ta jetur jeten
Shikoj diellin qe me buzeqesh me rezet e tij te arta
Dhe shpirtin me ngroh e lotet ne sy mi than
Shikoj flutrat lozonjare qe llastohen 
Duke marre nektarin e luleve te fresketa
Dhe i kam  zili , dua vertet jeten ta jetoj
Une njeriu
Dogjova rrahjet e zemres
Degjova tik-taket e saj
Besova
Besova qe jam vertet gjalle
U gezova
U gezova si cdo shpirt i klonuar i njerzimit
U gezova qe isha gjalle dhe e jetoj ket jete
U gezova qe e kisha nje derman
Se jetoj 
Jetoj dhe i pranoj vuajtjet e gezimet e jetes!

Alba 03.02.2003

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të kam lexuar dhe të përshendes. Ti je një gurrë vargjesh ku unë ndalem shpesh me flladitë pak shpirtin dhe pse jo me njohtë botën nga kandvështrimi yt tejet i sinqertë.
ALBA - xhaxhi Gimi të uron të mira dhe përpiqu të shkruash diçka gazmore. Ja p.sh. shkruaj sesi një ditë në Gjermani erdhi një mizë nga Shqipëria dhe çfarë pa miza aty: pluhur, zhurmë, njerëz që bajnë sherr kot së koti apo pa një vend ku punojnë e gëzojnë jetën!..Hjade ALBA JEPI!
Të fala në familje
Gimi

----------


## Leila

Shkruan me shume ndjenje, Alba. Me pelqeu kjo.
Por poemat m'u duken pa ritem. Sikur ishin sforcuar.

----------


## ALBA

Flm xhaxhi Agim , te pershendes me shume respekt , dhe te uroj suksese ne krimtarin tende , qe eshte nje burim i letersis fishtjane . Une te lexoj gjithmon , sa here qe shkruan .
 Leile  falimderit .  Eshe e vertet se poezit  e mija jane vetem poezi te castit qe me dalin nga shpirti , panvarsisht se nuk kan ritem , une mendoj se kur poezia del me shpirt e krijon vete ritmin shpirteror per lexuesin . Megjithate nuk them se jam poete , por deshira ime eshte te shkruaj te krijoj ate qe ndjej me shpirt .


Heshtje dhe vetem heshtje 
Qetesi mreteron ne shpirt
Ne heshtje  qesh e qaj
Ne heshtje pi e haj 

Pse duhet te hesht valle
Heshtja s'ka kuptim
Dhe dashuria ne heshtje 
Nuk me  jep gezim

Une jam nje  njeri  
Qe  dhe di te dashuroj
Po dhe si zog di te  behem
Neper qiej te fluturoj

Heshtja me mundon 
Me ben shume te vuaj
Asnjeri ne heshtje 
Nuk eshte i fituar

Heshtja te vret shpirtin
Te kthen vetmin
Cdo gje qe hesht
Ne kete bote s'ka kupim

Alba

----------


## ALBA

Nje tavoline ngjyr druri
Me libra e fletore
Majtas nje llampe
Perball monitori

Poshte saj nje kosh plehrash
Me letra e zhgaravina
Endrra te zbehura 
Perplasje mendimesh

Ne anen tjeter te dhomes
Shikon nje krevat
Ku endrrat me te bukura 
Mi sjell cdo nate

Ne mur eshte  nje piktur
Nje vajze engjellore
Ku cdo dite ne flasim
Sekrete shoqerore

Dhe une si cdo dite
Ulur ne karrigen time
Mendoj ne heshtje 
Enderroj dashuri e gezime

Ne jeten  time 
Kam  shume kujtime
Ku deshmitare 
eshte vec  dhoma ime .

Alba

----------


## inspektori

vertet shume te bukura keto vargje..urimet e mija!!!

----------


## ALBA

Bjer mor shi ti qofsh bekuar
Zemren time sec ma njome
thatesira e kish mbulur
Lule shpirtit sec i nxorre

Bjer o shi ti qofsh bekuar
Bjer e lage vendin tim
Zbuti zeniet  e ngatrresat
Silli njerzve lumturine

Bjer ti shi i mirkuptimit
Tolerances se njerzimit
Bjer ti bjer e mos pusho
Vendin tim mos e harro

Shplaji horrat e kopuket
Dhe hajdutet politikane
Shplajua ti  karakterin
Qe ato gjetshin belane

Lage ate toke me bekimin tim
ku lulet e njerzit jane thare
Kerkojne  vetem uje e drite
Dashurin e qetesin ne shpirt .

Alba

----------


## ALBA

Dhe zogjte ne ajer, fluturimin kan ndaluar 
Tragjedine po shikojn , e Zotit i jane falur
Cicerojne vajtushem per keta shqiptare te rinj
Sterkalat perplasen e gdhendin lamtumir

Vesheve te mij nuk i besova
Kur mora vesh ket tragjedi
Lot te shumte m'rane ne faqe
O sa dhimje , vec shpirti e di 

Oj ju nana, moj burrnesha 
Vishuni sot n'tesha t'zeza
Vishuni e sot vajtoni
Femijet tuj sic asht zakoni


A moj Shqiperi moj halle madhe
Casht maj kjo gjam e madhe 
A'thu Zoti na ka mallku
A'thu shteti na asht tranu 

A'thu vedin ne spo e dona 
Shkojm e plasna nder gomona
Pse ky vit na filloj keshtu
Sofra te zeza n'Shkoder me u shtru

Vajtojn nanat oj ku ku
Car na gjet me femijt keshtu
Spo i ndahen Shqipris hallet 
Lot po shkojn e spushojn vajet


Lamtumire o ju te dashur , ne po ju themi
Lamtumire o ju fatkeq , nga kjo bote
Ju urojm qe shpirti t'ju prehet i qete
Gjetshi lumturin qe se gjetet ne kete jete


Alba 11.01.2004

----------


## Lexuesja

Alba ! Leila ka te drejte qe te ka kritikuar per ritmin e poezise . Megjithate dua te them qe poezit qe ke shkruar gjithmon ke ardhur duke i permirsuar , por te duhet shume , shume pune dhe me shume koncentrim .

Urime.

----------


## ALBA

Tuj fry ere e tuj mumru
At Gjergj  Fishta mu cfaq mu
Njaj burr zog shqiptari
Qe per bese , bash m'ka marr malli
M'ka marr malli me e nigju
Stilin e tij me e kopju
Shpirtit tij me ju lakmu
Fjaln e tij fort me nigju
po coj zanin n'kup te qiellit
se lavdia i takon mat'mirit
Lavdi kjoft vepra e tij
se per bes ka qene Zotni
Kur kujtoj lauten e tij
Bash permenc kengen e di
Sa grima kam ken kur e kam msu
Keng perpjet e kam kendu
poezit e tij fort i kam lexu
Gjergj per ner ta dim a't Abetare
qe dhurat ja dhe Shqiptareve

A mar Gjergj po Du m'e t'than
se sot burra pak ka Shqipnia
ja u ka marr menjen hajnia
ujiski campari e rakija
ka vec kopuk e hajdut
e kan lan ket milet pa buk
Ka shku gjinja tan ne mergim
me punu e me jetu
se as drita ,ska as uje
asht nis ballkani me na coptu
politikant dun me i mashtru
se si do ti vej halli ne ktij veni
vec t'shikojm sec thot kuveni
E n'Kosov njashtu ma keq
Na kan pre Shkit na kan coptu
tan gjinja jan tu  tranu
S'po i jep kush hall
se cu ba me ne Shqiptar
Zoti na paska mallku
Se Pellazg na ka kriju
Nuk e di a'po m'nigjon
A je kuni , a po m'shikon
Cohu Gjergj ti si dikur
cohu edhe baju burr
coje zanin t'nigjoft Zoti
O ti nipi  Kastriotit
O gjeniu i letersis
Qe i krijove biblen levruse Shqiprise.


Alba

----------


## Brari

Alba!

Edhe nji here per hapsiren..
Ja si e mendoj une vendosjen e poezise ne forum.. pra ne nje hapesire ku te kete drite me shume e lehtesi ne lexim e meditim.. 






Shpirtat e zinj! 




Perse perse vall ?
Zoti njeriun kaq prefekt e krijoji?
Dhe me shpirtin e disave ai nuk punoi?
Shume shpirta te zinj ka ne kete bote
Sa njerzis sot u derdhin shume lot


Oqeane lotesh sot jan mbushur
Nga rezultati i shpirterave te zinj
Sa dhe token ,shume e kan skuqur
Me gjakun e te pafajshme ,keta shpirt zinj


Cohuni ju o te vdekur te pafajshem
dilni o engjej ,e shetitni dynjane
merni bekimin tek Zoti juaj
shkoni e ndihmoni ju fukarane



Mblidhini shpirtat e zinj te mallkuar
ne cdo skaj te kesaj bote mizore
paketojini mire ne nje akre hermetike
E djalli, me keto shpirta te ndertoj permendore






Alba 14.05.2003


__________________


Tani koment..


Mjeshter Agimi te ka thane shum bukur ato cka duhen than.. Ne tjeret  vec do bejm ndonji vrejtje anesore..


Diku ke shkruar fjalet.. problem, rezerve etj.. Per mendimin tim .. sa me pak te permendesh fjale qe jane te perdorimit zyrtar..pra fjale shkresash e gazetash..

Meqense Poezia shkruhet per te pershkruar gjendjet shpirterore etj ..natyrisht do  sillen verdalle ne koken e shkruesit ndjenjat shpirterore por vet fjala "ndjenje" shpesh shkruhet me teprice neper poezi e kjo sikur ja hup pak bukurine..

Edhe fjala "qenie" eshte ber boze neper poezite shqipe..e bile dhe ne Proze.. e  une mendoj se eshte tashme nje fjal e besdisshme  qe kur e lexon menjihere mendja te shkon se Shkruesi eshte nje kopjac  i  te tjereve..

Alba..

Poezite i ke te bukura.. dhe nje nga arsyet ose kryearsyeja eshte se ti vet je nje Njeri me zemer te bardhe..

Natyrisht se duhet frymezim..por nuk eshte e thene qe nje poet a poete te ket rene ne dashuri e te jet djegur pa te shkruaj  bukur.. Disa e kane at fat disa jo..
Cdo bejme... do presi njeriu te bjer e pastaj te digjet e pervelohet e pastaj te shkruaj.. ?
Jo..mundet dhe me perpara te shkruhet..sepse ka gjithmon zemra e Njeriut dashuri.. por e ka si vegim ose si mjegull qe as vet se di..se qysh e ka e per ke e ka.. e pikerisht kjo gjendje.. jep dhe shkak per frymezim..
Keshtu eshte bota..

Dashuria eshte ne Ajer.. thot ajo kenga e Tom Xhonsit..

Ti shkruaj..pa dashuria le te vij kur te doje..pun e madhe.. posiiii.. lol.


Ne lidhje me shenjat e pikesimit..

Pyet xhaxhi Gimin ose shok e shoqe tjere  qe kane kulture gjuhesore profesionale si psh Korazoni etj..

tung..



...

----------


## ALBA

Poezi per Brarin 




                                     Brar mar Brar ti kjosh  beku

                                     Qe m'ke korrigju gabimet mu

                                     Vec nje gja une po te tham

                                     Kto keshilla nuk me bajn dam

                                     Vec m'ke mbush me frymzime

                                     Jam hap krahesh jam ba trime

                                     Do mundohem ti korigjoj

                                     Edhe kurre me mos t'gaboj 





                                           Me respekt Alba   :xhemla:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Lamtumire miku im! 
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Me vjen shume keq o MIKU im, 
> Me dhemb ne shpirt, vertet,
> Por miqesin vete e prishe
> Per kete s'te jap te drejte
> 
> ...




Të mos të të vijë keq që të ka thënë të dua
as pse direkt ta ka shrehur të mjerën ndjenjë
nuk pyet zemra kur është dashuruar , as 
në çfarë ish-bazuar shoqëri e denjë. 

Ti respektoje te sjellshmin djalë, ndjenjën e tij
Ske pse të jesh e fyer , as e rebeluar 
Sqaroje e dashur, se e preferon thjesht shok
Se me të , fatkeqësisht nuk je e dashuruar. 

Nuk është krim të të thonë të dua
edhe pse mund të ta thotë më i miri mik.
Ske pse e nënvleftëson pse shprehu çka ndjeu
dashuria , mikeshë , nuk njeh  limit.

Ndoshta dhe ai të lehtë se ka patur 
Më të mirës mike ti thotë  Të dua
Por ndjenjë e shkretë është e pafrenuar
Kalon kufinjtë që ti vetvetes mund ti kesh caktuar

Hidhe pak tutje edukimin e ndrydhur 
Dhe mos gjuaj nje mik,thjesht se të tha të dua
Bashkëbisedo me të e dashur, bashkëbisedo shtruar
Në dashuri duhet të jenë dy për tu dashuruar.


Ja e thashë një llaf edhe unë , se nuk mund të mbahem pa folur në historira dashurie. 

Alba shumë miqësisht 
Elna.

----------


## ALBA

Falja.



Ne se besen njeri tjetrit ja dhame 
Vlla e moter te jemi ne kete jete
Nese e ndjej veten krenare
Nga besa e bujaria dalloj se jam shqiptare



Ne se nje mik,  ne bese me pret
Duhet te jem e duruar
Se sot bota fillin e ka humbur
E ka humbur llogjiken per te arsyetuar



Ne se dikush me flet e me qorton
E falenderoj me gjith shpirt
Ne se gjykon e ma ruan arsyen
Te kam mikun me te mire per kete dite..



Ne se me buzqeshjen   time te pafajshme
Miku im  , vllai i beses u dashurua
Nuk eshte fajtor edukimi im i ndrydhur
Por besa e shqiptarit ne shekuj kaluar..



E ndonse ai sot falje me ka kerkuar
E prisja shume te  lodhur kete dite
Te gjithe njerzit sot gabojne
Sot e kam mik e vlla me shpirt...



Ne se per dike njej dhe e dashuroj
peshoj dashurin qe ka ai per mua
e ne se ballaca nuk eshte barabar
Nuk e nxjerr kurr fjalen "Te dua"


Alba

----------


## Agim Doçi

Alba ti mos u struk se qielli asht i madh
Pranvera vjen si stinë, sa herë ti cicëron
por ndjenjën asnjeri nuk e fut dot  në zarf
e pse na u mërzitke kur miku të dashuron!?...

Një mik që ia ke njohur miqsinë e tij të ngrohtë
nuk mund të jetë zhgënjim askurrë për sytë e tu
Se ja, mendoju pak, kështu është bërë kjo botë!
dikush të thotë "s'të njoh!.." dikujt i thu: "të du!..."

Pa ndalu veç nji çast dhe pyete babin tënd
i thuaj ti pa ndrojtje "kë ka mikun ma t'mirë?"
Dhe nuk dyshoj do mbushesh e gjitha me gazmend
kur aj të thotë zëplotë: "kam mamin tand moj bijë!"...

Pra babi fillimisht me mamin ra n'dashni
tashti janë miq e shokë bile shumë miq të mirë
Ti Alba që je zog, të jap një porosi:
Në korin e adhuruesve zgjidh zërin më të dlirë!

Xhaxhi Gimi

----------

